# Deca and joint relief



## Assassin32 (Oct 8, 2013)

I am running Deca for the first time at 450 mg/wk along with Test E at 600 mg/wk. I am 5 weeks in and my shoulder and elbow pain is completely gone...it is freakin awesome. My joints haven't felt this good in 20 years, not to mention I am starting to feel the strength gains. I wish I would have found Deca years ago. I'm thinking of running 150 mg/wk Deca alongside my 200 mg/wk TRT dose year round after my 18 week cycle is done. Anyone else run Deca all year long? Do I need to take a break from it every once in a while?


----------



## Yaya (Oct 8, 2013)

great question...


my personally, i wouldnt run it all year but some guys here run whackier shit for a year..

right now im having joint problems from my hgh and i would love to add some deca but i started pct today and that wouldnt be smart for me..

Brother Bundy used deca and loved it and said it made his joints feel great, i also took deca and noticed joints werent taking as bad as a beating


----------



## j2048b (Oct 8, 2013)

Hyalauric acid, cissus, deca, aflutops, all great for joint help


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 8, 2013)

If/when I start TRT I'm planning to run it year round.  I know one guy that does, and I trust him on it.

On my last cycle I learned my joints are big Taylor Swift fans.  On cycle they were singing "I'm feeling 22", now that I'm off they just keep yelling "We are never getting back together"


----------



## j2048b (Oct 8, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> If/when I start TRT I'm planning to run it year round.  I know one guy that does, and I trust him on it.
> 
> On my last cycle I learned my joints are big Taylor Swift fans.  On cycle they were singing "I'm feeling 22", now that I'm off they just keep yelling "We are never getting back together"



Let us know how it goes as far as sides and such for that there deca


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 8, 2013)

I only use deca and test...I have a bulging disc on l4,l5; dengenerative discs and a bad knee (ask POB to verify lol)

*I used deca only at 100mg for a cruise..THERE WAS STILL JOINT RELIEF*

I have the worst back/joints problems and ONLY do manual labor-walk 7-10miles daily, lift no less than 20lbs daily, and lift weights

Deca is a godsend

Thats why I blast it with test and I've been on deca for 6 months

I'd rather cruise on a gram of deca FOREVER due to pain relief and gains/fat loss lol...wife doesn't disagree due to me not being bitter because of disc/joint pain

In fact I've lowered test really low and kept deca at a gram...don't know when I'll change it


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 8, 2013)

I ran about 400mg of NPP on my last cycle with prami.  No sides.  I'm guessing 100-150 deca long term should be fine with proper estrogen and prolactin control, but I'll let you know how it goes when I get there.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 8, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> In fact I've lowered test really low and kept deca at a gram...don't know when I'll change it



Interesting.  I've been going by the old rule of thumb to keep test higher than deca to prevent deca dick, or NPP PP as the case may be.  Never tried it higher than test.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 8, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Interesting.  I've been going by the old rule of thumb to keep test higher than deca to prevent deca dick, or NPP PP as the case may be.  Never tried it higher than test.



I've never needed ancillaries (using letro for water loss though) 

Don't use for me an example, I may be an exception lol

I like my deca gh...Arabic bobs prefer little-no test, high eq+high deca

Don't think I'm a hajj though lmao infidel baby


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 8, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I've never needed ancillaries (using letro for water loss though)
> 
> Don't use for me an example, I may be an exception lol
> 
> ...




I like my deca though...arabic BBers prefer little-no test, high EQ+high Deca*


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 8, 2013)

Low dose of deca for joint relief should be fine year round, assuming bloods agree with this assption. Take them regularly, as well as give blood whenever possible.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Interesting.  I've been going by the old rule of thumb to keep test higher than deca to prevent deca dick, or NPP PP as the case may be.  Never tried it higher than test.



Personally for me I keep the test up because if I am running deca I'm probably trying to grow. Test is the locomotive.

I have ran test/tren at 200/700 with almost no sides. Just some mild night sweats and a really ****ed up dream here and there. Usually about my dog dying


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Personally for me I keep the test up because if I am running deca I'm probably trying to grow. Test is the locomotive.
> 
> I have ran test/tren at 200/700 with almost no sides. Just some mild night sweats and a really ****ed up dream here and there. Usually about my dog dying



Test is the GO TO for thickness/strength

Only reason arabics can get away with replacing EQ for test is that AAS is cheap/easy to get over there

No trouble at all running 1.5-2g EQ over there

Some vet buddies of mine said they could get $10 PHGrade test cyp over in afgayistan for $20

And get this-the haji's would trade protein powder because IT WAS HARDER TO GET THAN STEROIDS

makes me want to deploy, only to get in trouble by my SSGT LOL


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Personally for me I keep the test up because if I am running deca I'm probably trying to grow. Test is the locomotive.
> 
> I have ran test/tren at 200/700 with almost no sides. Just some mild night sweats and a really ****ed up dream here and there. Usually about my dog dying



Also my trensomnia dreams were sex with POB..man does he love sausage


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2013)

it absolutely is great for the joints..i felt the joint effect from the first week and it just kept getting better.I swear after that deca cycle my shoulders feel way better.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 8, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I only use deca and test...I have a bulging disc on l4,l5; dengenerative discs and a bad knee (ask POB to verify lol)
> 
> *I used deca only at 100mg for a cruise..THERE WAS STILL JOINT RELIEF*
> 
> ...



I'm with ya Hulk. 20 years of Ironworking and 20 years of playing hockey earlier in life have left my shoulders, elbows, and kness pretty jacked up....I can't believe how much pain relief I am already experiencing in only 5  1/2 weeks of Deca use. I feel so much better when I get outta bed in the morning it's unreal.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 8, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> it absolutely is great for the joints..i felt the joint effect from the first week and it just kept getting better.I swear after that deca cycle my shoulders feel way better.



10-4 Bundy, are u still running it or did u stop at the end of your last cycle?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> 10-4 Bundy, are u still running it or did u stop at the end of your last cycle?



i stopped a while ago i just finished pct..deca is a very effective steroid


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 8, 2013)

Assassin32 said:


> I'm with ya Hulk. 20 years of Ironworking and 20 years of playing hockey earlier in life have left my shoulders, elbows, and kness pretty jacked up....I can't believe how much pain relief I am already experiencing in only 5  1/2 weeks of Deca use. I feel so much better when I get outta bed in the morning it's unreal.



Amen! 

I may be one if the young'ins here (27 as of last week lol), but with farm work since 12..

They should give all farmers deca instead of NSAIDS down here LOL

Retirement at 85 would be more common


----------



## JOMO (Oct 8, 2013)

NPP made me forget I had injuries. I miss it..


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 8, 2013)

Stop me if I am wrong but I was always under the impression that deca simply masks joint pain while on. It is not actually helping with joint soreness correct. Which in turn can result if worse pain later because u can cause more damage because u believe it is helping.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Stop me if I am wrong but I was always under the impression that deca simply masks joint pain while on. It is not actually helping with joint soreness correct. Which in turn can result if worse pain later because u can cause more damage because u believe it is helping.



not im my case my shoulders feel 100times better after that cycle


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 8, 2013)

It would be interesting to see if there is any study's done on it to know for sure. Bb didnt u just finish recently? Or was that a different cycle I'm thinking of


----------



## halfwit (Oct 8, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Stop me if I am wrong but I was always under the impression that deca simply masks joint pain while on. It is not actually helping with joint soreness correct. Which in turn can result if worse pain later because u can cause more damage because u believe it is helping.


It modifies the viscosity of the synovial fluid inside your joints.  This is why it only helps certain types of joint pain, and not others.  I do know a few that do have it _prescribed_ as part of their TRT, but most docs won't touch the stuff.  I do plan on running it year-round starting next year with my TRT at 150mg/wk as it's just too damn good not to.  Just watch your E2 and you'll be fine long term as the 19-nors tend to work synergistically with estradiol in elevating prolactin/progesterone.  At a low dose, you shouldn't need a dopamine agonist if you can keep your E2 within reasonable levels.

My .02c


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 8, 2013)

Wouldn't going balls to the wall with heavier weights (seeing as now it is feeling relieved while running deca) only aggravate it worse when you come off of deca?

Food for thought for a those with joint problems.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2013)

Running Deca right now, 400 Mg. Knees and wrists feel like I'm 19 again. 

Would def consider running year-round, albeit adjusting dosage to accommodate blast & cruise. 

As per "Deca D1ck", I believe thats partly power of suggestion, partly unchecked prolactin. 

I run Caber when I blast Deca (or Tren for that matter) and Lil' Savage is still as ornery as ever.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok fellas.  Deca can be used for joint health along with your trt dose year round.  At LifeXMD we see patients that have joint issues and if justifiable by the physician, typically run about 100mg per week with great results.  That dosage is pretty much spot on if all you want to do is make the joints feel better.  Halfwit is correct about the synovial fluid changes.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 8, 2013)

Yup got me some prescribed from my hrt clinic... Just for the joints! And a few from a could of my fav ugl's!!


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 8, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> As per "Deca D1ck", I believe thats partly power of suggestion, partly unchecked prolactin.
> 
> I run Caber when I blast Deca (or Tren for that matter) and Lil' Savage is still as ornery as ever.



It's pretty much genetics..I never had a libido issue, but a libido increase..even when running deca and tren together

WEIRDLY enough, if I run a gram of test alone, my libido suffers..I honestly believe it has to do with how my body sucks at/with DHT levels (even though my endogenous test levels never been an issue)

However, most (readretty much all that try) nandrolones should have caber on hand, just in case


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 8, 2013)

creekrat said:


> Ok fellas.  Deca can be used for joint health along with your trt dose year round.  At LifeXMD we see patients that have joint issues and if justifiable by the physician, typically run about 100mg per week with great results.  That dosage is pretty much spot on if all you want to do is make the joints feel better.  Halfwit is correct about the synovial fluid changes.



Thanks Creek, I'll probably try 100 mg/wk alongside my TRT first, obviously the lowest dose I can run and still get joint relief is the goal on my TRT dose.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2013)

creekrat said:


> Ok fellas.  Deca can be used for joint health along with your trt dose year round.  At LifeXMD we see patients that have joint issues and if justifiable by the physician, typically run about 100mg per week with great results.  That dosage is pretty much spot on if all you want to do is make the joints feel better.  Halfwit is correct about the synovial fluid changes.



Great comment and props for the suggested TRT dose.


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 9, 2013)

I run deca at 150mg week on trt and love it. I even run it when I blast NPP, gives that little extra just for joints...


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 9, 2013)

my joints have felt pretty lubed on npp


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 10, 2013)

mabdelrasoul said:


> my joints have felt pretty lubed on npp



Mine felt ok with NPP but when I added some deca...WOW...


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 10, 2013)

If only deca wasnt underrated these days..well more for me


----------



## j2048b (Oct 11, 2013)

Good wright up on decas effects on blood vessels just for our info:

http://www.ergo-log.com/nandrotest.html

not sure how great it is from the source?


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 11, 2013)

J20 said:


> Good wright up on decas effects on blood vessels just for our info:
> 
> http://www.ergo-log.com/nandrotest.html
> 
> not sure how great it is from the source?



I looked up the source, because pretty much ALL the time, articles containing studies are full of shit, no matter the subject

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378427406013890

"The aim of this study is to investigate the effects _*in vitro*_.."

First problem there, not even IN VIVO! Petri dishes don't always translate to real world effects, especially in physiology 

"As a whole, this study shows that AAS *might* alter endothelial homeostatis..."

So this study didn't prove ANYTHING, just basically said, "hey AAS may or may not make you change endothelial action in your body...which is bad, mm'kay?"


----------



## j2048b (Oct 11, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> I looked up the source, because pretty much ALL the time, articles containing studies are full of shit, no matter the subject
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378427406013890
> 
> ...



Thank u hulk!!! Glad someone could get to the bottom of this!


----------



## Popeye (Oct 11, 2013)

Deca enan didn't really do anything out of the ordinary for me...but neither does adrol..lookin forward to try tren


----------



## Austinite (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm late to the party. Nandrolone has to be my favorite compound. I low dose this compound year round. Greatest thing ever introduced to TRT.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 13, 2013)

Austinite is the guy I know



Rumpy said:


> If/when I start TRT I'm planning to run it year round.  I know one guy that does, and I trust him on it.
> 
> On my last cycle I learned my joints are big Taylor Swift fans.  On cycle they were singing "I'm feeling 22", now that I'm off they just keep yelling "We are never getting back together"


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 13, 2013)

Austinite said:


> I'm late to the party. Nandrolone has to be my favorite compound. I low dose this compound year round. Greatest thing ever introduced to TRT.



How much do you run or what's the minimum for joint relief?  Do you keep it lower than test?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 13, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> How much do you run or what's the minimum for joint relief?  Do you keep it lower than test?



I run 150 weekly. Depends on your needs. Some folks can get away with less. It's really about the molecular weight of hyaluronate in synovial fluid (Fluid in joints). That's what nandrolone does, it modifies the molecular weight, making it heavier, in turn your synovial fluid is thicker and makes for easier gliding. Hence soothing the joints. So for some, 50mg weekly could be enough modification. But I recommend no less than 100 and no more than 200 weekly. 

My cypionate TRT dose is 100 mg weekly. When I cycle with Nandrolone, I always keep a lower dose of testosterone, while Nandrolone is high. This is a much easier way to manage progestin side effects. There is no rule-of-thumb-ratio. It's simply what works for you and your ability to manage side effects properly.


----------

